# Hotels......any advice?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I've been asked to do a few hotels in town here. I've always turned them down, but being that I've been offered a very good sum of money, I'd like to take them. 

Any tips or problems that I should know before I go forward with it? I'd assume you'll have to babysit the place to actually clean it, and sidewalks will have to be done by hand I'm sure since all the cars hanging over them. Any other serious issues or annoying things to address?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hotels can be a major pain in the ass...from the experiences we've had they are very demanding.

On a side note, you're in ND and they still aren't contracted??


----------



## montec (Nov 12, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1877699 said:


> Hotels can be a major pain in the ass...from the experiences we've had they are very demanding.
> 
> On a side note, you're in ND and they still aren't contracted??


They had more snow then the Fargo area. Last I knew contracted means waiting in fargo as they are all over booked.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

John_DeereGreen;1877699 said:


> Hotels can be a major pain in the ass...from the experiences we've had they are very demanding.
> 
> On a side note, you're in ND and they still aren't contracted??


X2..... They suck. We use to do a few......don't any more.......won't in the future either


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bossman 92;1878029 said:


> X2..... They suck. We use to do a few......don't any more.......won't in the future either


Idiot managers not planning ahead at all. That and new construction. So stress wise they suck but do they actually pay or what's been your experience?


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Beans. I'm sure you are aware of the cars and coming back to plow empty spots. And the fact that snow will get packed down pretty good with all the traffic. As far as payment are they large chains or privately owned? Just make sure your going to make money. I always keep new accounts on a tight leash until we have established a relationship. I'm sure you do the same. Now go make money


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Snow tracker;1878300 said:


> Beans. I'm sure you are aware of the cars and coming back to plow empty spots. And the fact that snow will get packed down pretty good with all the traffic. As far as payment are they large chains or privately owned? Just make sure your going to make money. I always keep new accounts on a tight leash until we have established a relationship. I'm sure you do the same. Now go make money


Well that's what I'm concerned with. It's a national chain, but being that I'll nearly live there, it'll be hourly. Just want to see if that's par for the course on these hotels.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Plow for points......


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would say hourly- including some drive time- is the only way to be certain you make a profit. Perhaps seasonal if you pad it well in your favor. Also, be sure they let YOU decide when and how much sand & salt to apply.
Good luck, and wind the salt & sand right to em!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We love hotels. Open up pass at 7am so people can move around come back at 11 after we have plowed other stuff and do a cleanup. Keep open thru the night


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MIDTOWNPC;1878560 said:


> We love hotels. Open up pass at 7am so people can move around come back at 11 after we have plowed other stuff and do a cleanup. Keep open thru the night


That's what I like about them. I think I'll take them, thanks guys. I only take things that are my decision for everything


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Typically do 4-5 locations a year. All chain hotels operated by large management company's. The pay has been very consistent and fair priced. I find that you make it or break it based on the location managers. I would talk to the manager at any location and explain the contract. We always had problems were the managers expected more than what the contract called for. Once we outlined the level of service it usually worked well


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Superior L & L;1878821 said:


> Typically do 4-5 locations a year. All chain hotels operated by large management company's. The pay has been very consistent and fair priced. I find that you make it or break it based on the location managers. I would talk to the manager at any location and explain the contract. We always had problems were the managers expected more than what the contract called for. Once we outlined the level of service it usually worked well


No maintenance company involved here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1878560 said:


> We love hotels. Open up pass at 7am so people can move around come back at 11 after we have plowed other stuff and do a cleanup. Keep open thru the night


Bingo. The only reason I don't mind them, and the fact that because they're per push, every time the blades drop they get billed. When they want to be demanding, they pay accordingly.

Ours pay fast, longest we've waited is 20 days.


----------

